# Dash cams



## ColinEhm1

Anyone used the following dash can and recommend it ? I'm not looking for a top quilty or looking to spend a fortune in it as long it's it can record visible number plates ect


----------



## M4D YN

Theres no link if you meant to put one on


----------



## cossiecol

As above, no product specified, but if you're looking for one check out Blackvue. Some cracking ones one there.


----------



## Shiny

I have an X4000 in the ATR which i have had a couple of years, is really good quality for price (was around £30 at the time) and is quite small and discreet.

Just bought a Mini 0803 for the Civic and it is really good, better than the X4000. Very small and the quality is surprisingly very good and has good audio too. Well worth it for the money. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-0801...4?pt=UK_In_Car_Technology&hash=item1c4a367aa6


----------



## ColinEhm1

Sorry forgot to put the link in

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111428677793


----------



## Vossman

Checkout this guy on youtube, the Mini 0803 is probably the best one to go for, bit more money than you want to spend but the results are much much better,


----------



## PugIain

I have a Transcend drive pro 200 something or other. Pretty handy gizmo


----------



## Corfate

I have the mini 0803 and it's great, see the below link -






Nice and small, hides well behind the mirror


----------



## Shiny

You can also easily unclip the Mini0803 as the power goes to the mount. This is handy if you are leaving your car somewhere dodgy and are worried about having a dash cam on display (although it is difficult to see from the outside because it is so diddy).


----------



## M4D YN

Can't see it being up to much for 18quid


----------



## TonyH38

I have the blackvue 650 good piece of kit but expensive.


----------



## ffrs1444

Have a look in halfords they have some in


----------



## InfinityLoop

Went through about 3 cheap £15-25 ones from eBay then got a Mio MiVue down in price in Halfords, no problems yet - fingers crossed.


----------



## Blueberry

Corfate said:


> I have the mini 0803 and it's great, see the below link -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice and small, hides well behind the mirror


South Cave I see 😃

Forgive the dumb question but how do you hook these up? If they fit behind the rear view mirror where do the leads go and sat do they plug into? Interested in getting on of these but don't want wires all over and to start messing with the dash.


----------



## ChuckH

Another happy mini 0803 user here. Great pictures easy to use and install...


----------



## InfinityLoop

I currently have a multiplug under the driver seat which has four ports and switches, plugged in is 1) camera 2) speed camera detector 3) phone charger 4) sat nav

All the wires are tidy and hidden you can run the wires on most cars up the pillars and under any plastics when I get my new car though I've got a hard wire kit on order which will keep the camera running even when the car is switched off and it has a smart voltage thing to stop it killing the battery so eventually it will power off I believe :car:


----------



## InfinityLoop

Corfate said:


> I have the mini 0803 and it's great, see the below link -
> 
> ABS kicked in thankfully - YouTube
> 
> Nice and small, hides well behind the mirror


Disappointed 1/10 lack of singing along with the music.


----------



## Kerr

Careful which one you buy as most seem to be faulty. 

By the time someone uploads the videos to YouTube to rant about others' bad driving, somehow they manage to show the complete opposite. 

It's got to be the cameras making the car they are in appear to be even more useless at driving than the people they criticise at driving, surely? :lol:

Loads have the same issue.


----------



## Corfate

Blueberry said:


> South Cave I see 😃
> 
> Forgive the dumb question but how do you hook these up? If they fit behind the rear view mirror where do the leads go and sat do they plug into? Interested in getting on of these but don't want wires all over and to start messing with the dash.


What i've done is wired it through the passengers sunvisor, around the front passengers roof handle thing, around the rear passengers roof handle, and then straight down into the rear ciggy socket. I hardly ever have passengers, so it works for me. Not as tidy as if I hardwired it in, but I'm useless at DIY lol. You can't see the cable from outside, so it's fine 

The attached piccy shows it in place, but ignore the wires as i'd literally just fitted it in the car 



InfinityLoop said:


> Disappointed 1/10 lack of singing along with the music.


Psshhhhh, i can't upload half the clips of people driving like dicks as i'm singing horrifically in the background!


----------



## InfinityLoop

Can't get pictures of mine at the minute but it goes straight up inside the roofing and just sits perfect, runs down the passenger pillar and then straight into behind the glove box and behind and under the middle of the car and comes out right under driver seat  
Bit fiddly just used a flat edged bit of plastic tool thing.
















kinda deal


----------



## 182_Blue

I'm bumping this as I am on the look out for one for my wife, i want one that's easy to fit and use with good quality video, not fussed on the price as its on expenses.


----------



## Guest

Have a Transcend Drive Pro 200 myself since May last year no issues (yet anyway) also hardwired it into the car 

As you can see the quality isn't too shabby 

(Play in 720p to get a better idea on quality)






(Although does forget the date/time if not used for a few days)


----------



## Sutty 90

Think I'm going to get one for mine and the Mrs cars.

Sutty


----------



## nbray67

Car Crash Britain by any chance for the upsurge in dashcams???

I've just been looking myself but as I've just said to the wife, 'I'm not sure I'd want my driving to be filmed'!


----------



## andspenka

I have a Fine Vu which I had in my previous car, it's a cracking camera. Great day and night time footage, constant power supply, polorizing filter & GPS. It's made in Singapore, I haven't been able to fit it to my present car cos it's got a funny shaped window and retractable sun visors which would get in the way of the power supply.


----------



## M4D YN

andspenka said:


> I have a Fine Vu which I had in my previous car, it's a cracking camera. Great day and night time footage, constant power supply, polorizing filter & GPS. It's made in Singapore, I haven't been able to fit it to my present car cos it's got a funny shaped window and retractable sun visors which would get in the way of the power supply.


should think so at nearly 300 quid


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Just bought this one:

Great value.

http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/mobile-i-car-dvr-vga-camera-av-out-n34ce


----------



## Alfa male

AudiRS said:


> Have a Transcend Drive Pro 200 myself since May last year no issues (yet anyway) also hardwired it into the car
> 
> As you can see the quality isn't too shabby
> 
> (Play in 720p to get a better idea on quality)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Although does forget the date/time if not used for a few days)


I've just invested in the Transcend CarPro 200 too and whilst early days it looks a great bit of kit.

I particularly like the extra long power cable which enabled me to feed it all around the windscreen etc so no cables are visible.

Also the iPhone app is cool when you can stream live, edit functions and download videos to your mobile phone.


----------



## MA3RC

I have one fitted to mine, it's an E-Prance Mini 0803 and I absolutely love it! I took it to a garage to fit, who fed all the wires through the headlining and hooked it up to the cars power supply behind the dash. It sits directly behind my rear view mirror and blends in so nicely I forget it's there until a passenger points it out (wondering what it is). The footage is top quality and I've already picked up a few near misses between cars ahead etc. The way I look at it, with purchase & fitting it cost me <£120. Which is a small price to pay if someone bumps me (god forbid). People can try and deny it all they like but you can't argue with hard evidence.

A feature that I wish my camera had, but a lot do these days is motion detector, for example if your car is parked up and someone reversed into you, the camera would recognise the motion and auto start recording, so you would see the culprit drive off. A pretty cool feature!

Here's some poor pictures of my cam fitted, it's quite hard to get a decent picture as it's brighter outside the car:




























Here's a little bit of footage as well, nothing exciting though:

Morning (winter sun) which it copes with pretty well I thought. Hard enough driving in it, let alone filming it:


----------



## millns84

I had a £20 ebay camera for a couple of years, not great quality but good enough. I got another from ebay last year for £35 and it's much better and has a second camera that attaches to the rear window.


----------



## alan hanson

has anyone got any piccies of set ups cables etc sure everyone is like me and minimal clutter so wondered how this all worked, ta


----------



## Shiny

One day i'll get round to hard wiring mine into the ciggie lighter, will need a resistor to reduce the voltage to 5v.

But this is how it is in the Accord with the X4000. A bit annoying that on this one the power cable comes out the bottom of the dashcam though.

Route up behind the headlining, under the passenger pillar, behind the glove box, behind the centre console and then up through the centre console into the cigarette lighter.




























Done the same on the Civic with the Mini 0803 but no pictures, although the 0803 is mote discreet, has a smaller mount and the power cable comes out the top, so it is even better.


----------



## DLGWRX02

Anyone seen or heard of these, price looks good at the minute, i like the idea of dual lenses so front and rear covered.

Falcon Zero by Incredisonic F-360 HD, Rear View Mirror: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

or this one

E-PRANCE®New D37 Ambarella A7 Car Dual Camera DVR: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## Bero

I've never fancied one...SD cards don't look too tasty....and I know I WOULD have to eat one if I got stopped by the police :lol:


----------



## hulla the hulla

for those thinking about an eprance 0803, there's a newer 0805 out now..


----------



## PugIain

This were I have mine, mainly because of the rear view mirror housing. Yes, I can't see it when I'm driving but it's easy to access if required at home.



The cable is run neat and tidy behind trim and straight to the fuse box in the glovebox and connected via one of those piggy back fuse jobbies.

You're all honoured, that's the first picture I've taken with my new phone.


----------



## M4D YN

millns84 said:


> I had a £20 ebay camera for a couple of years, not great quality but good enough. I got another from ebay last year for £35 and it's much better and has a second camera that attaches to the rear window.


Any link buddy??


----------



## andystevens

Trouble is there are so many to choose from. I have a Blackvue front & rear in the Fiesta ST, would like to get Blackvue for the Freelander but can't find a retailer that is not on the internet (prefer to buy in person as better comeback if a problem).
Would be interested in a lesser brand to that I can float it's use between my 3 MG's & liked the idea of the Garmin given they are top with GPS then I wondered about the Nextbase 402?


----------



## Corfate

I recorded this last night on my 0803. Foggy/cold/dark night

My cables routed along the headlining near the windscreen, in the pillar and down the weather seal on the door, under the glovebox and into the ciggy lighter near the gearstick


----------



## JJ0063

My cam is HD so records in 1080P, it's called a G1W and I paid less than £30 for it, had it around a year now without any trouble.

They are easy to install & easy to hide the wiring too.

Here's mine in my BMW, I ran the wire along the headlining, down the passenger side pillar, behind the glovebox and under the silver trim where the ashtray is. I didn't want a 12v plugged in and my ashtray open all the time so I removed the silver trim and piggy backed a double 12v socket underneath so it has left my cigar lighter socket free. At the same time I removed my stereo and ran my satnav charger up behind the dash through the centre speaker socket so it's not hanging down the dash all the time, this is also plugged in underneath the dash so it's hidden  If you look in the right hand speaker grill on the second pic you will see the end of the sat nav charger sticking out.


















Couple of clips from mine:


----------



## Tsubodai

I've had a mini 0801 for a good while now; as others have said the "mini" ones are very discreet when fitted. Like others I've run the cable behind the headlining, door pillar but then "secured it" (taped heavily) to the plastic lip of the console under the steering when & then along the rhs of the centre console & into the lighter socket. I'd have liked to hard-wire it but my skills in that area are non-existent and it's still very discreet.


----------



## pringle_addict

Another 0803 user here - very happy I am with it too. Records GPS co-ords too which is handy if you need to prove speeds etc.

Was 40 odd quid from amazon.. and this guy loves it too..

www.techmoan.co.uk


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Found this, for the price you really can't go wrong.

Not sure what the quality is like but it looks to be a popular cam.

Super Legend HD Video Car Dash Vehicle Recorder: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## camerashy

So do you guys turn your camera on every time you drive your car, what size cards do you have and how many hours recording do you get from them.....as you can see I'm completely new to this so any advice greatly appreciated
Dave


----------



## Bero

camerashy said:


> So do you guys turn your camera on every time you drive your car, what size cards do you have and how many hours recording do you get from them.....as you can see I'm *completely new to this* so any advice greatly appreciated
> Dave


Understandable given your forum name. :spam:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

camerashy said:


> So do you guys turn your camera on every time you drive your car, what size cards do you have and how many hours recording do you get from them.....as you can see I'm completely new to this so any advice greatly appreciated
> Dave


On some cameras, it will automatically start recording each time the engine is turned on and stop recording when it is switched off.

I am using a 32gb Class 10 SD Card (that seems to be the recommended size) and usually around 6-7hrs recording time.


----------



## never ready

Shiny said:


> One day i'll get round to hard wiring mine into the ciggie lighter, will need a resistor to reduce the voltage to 5v.
> 
> But this is how it is in the Accord with the X4000. A bit annoying that on this one the power cable comes out the bottom of the dashcam though.
> 
> Route up behind the headlining, under the passenger pillar, behind the glove box, behind the centre console and then up through the centre console into the cigarette lighter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done the same on the Civic with the Mini 0803 but no pictures, although the 0803 is mote discreet, has a smaller mount and the power cable comes out the top, so it is even better.


These make the job easier, see link, there are some on ebay for a couple of quid from china, you might be able to find a switched live up behind the courtesy light, saves running the cable down

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-Hard-Wire-Kit-for-Mini-0803-0805-0806-Camera-Dashcam-micro-USB-/351074131747?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item51bda61f23

Also these are a good camera and very discreet
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/A118-B40-Novatek-96650-Full-HD-1080P-Car-Camera-DVR-Free-32GB-10-Class-Card-/351276145320?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item51c9b09aa8


----------



## never ready

camerashy said:


> So do you guys turn your camera on every time you drive your car, what size cards do you have and how many hours recording do you get from them.....as you can see I'm completely new to this so any advice greatly appreciated
> Dave


Beginners guide

The guy in this bangs on a bit but he has got reviews on most dash cams


----------



## camerashy

Best place to buy a 0803 or 0805 dash cam please


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Ebay or Amazon


----------



## 182_Blue

camerashy said:


> Best place to buy a 0803 or 0805 dash cam please


You are aware the latest version is 0806, just in case you like the newer stuff.


----------



## gordonpuk

Are there any cars with cameras fitted as standard?
Some enterprising person should design one as part of interior mirror
replacement


----------



## Tsubodai

I'd always go Amazon over Ebay personally; more likely to get decent customer support if needed.


----------



## bradleymarky

I`ve just got a cheapo one from ebay, as long as it catches idiots and people see the camera thats all i`m bothered about.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

bradleymarky said:


> I`ve just got a cheapo one from ebay, as long as it catches idiots and people see the camera thats all i`m bothered about.


What one did you go for?


----------



## bradleymarky

VW Golf-Fan said:


> What one did you go for?


This one.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321518105393?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

This was a recording i did last year when i bought it, its pretty crap but i only bought it for safety reasons.


----------



## Kerr

Why don't people just use their phones? 

Most of us have phones with high quality video recorders and big enough memory. There is also Dash Cam apps for it.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Kerr said:


> Why don't people just use their phones?
> 
> Most of us have phones with high quality video recorders and big enough memory. There is also Dash Cam apps for it.


I didn't actually know that you could get dash cam apps for phones - good to know though.

I have used my phone in the past for that purpose & yes the quality is much better but I did find it ate the memory up fairly quickly.......and that's using a Micro SD Card.


----------



## Twizz

When my dad recently insured his Passat, they offered him a 10% reduction if he used a dash board camera (AXA insurance). They did however state it could NOT be a phone - it had to be a dash board camera if any make however not a phone.


----------



## Shiny

I'd soon get bored putting the phone in a screen mount every trip, no matter how short the trip. 

At least with a dash cam tucked away, you can forget about it and it comes on every time you turn the ignition key.


----------



## bradleymarky

Kerr said:


> Why don't people just use their phones?
> 
> Most of us have phones with high quality video recorders and big enough memory. There is also Dash Cam apps for it.


I have dailyroads voyager on my samsung and the quality is great but i havent yet found a windscreen holder that will keep it steady.


----------



## 182_Blue

Shiny said:


> I'd soon get bored putting the phone in a screen mount every trip, no matter how short the trip.
> 
> At least with a dash cam tucked away, you can forget about it and it comes on every time you turn the ignition key.


Yes I have put ours in my wife's car where it can't be seen easily, hard wired it in and it doesn't need touching, it comes on when you start up and turns off when you drive away, have any interesting footage to view then you pop one of the two micro so cards out, plus the fact she runs a tomtom so there would be no screen left to look out of if she put her huge phone up there :lol:


----------



## Kerr

bradleymarky said:


> I have dailyroads voyager on my samsung and the quality is great but i havent yet found a windscreen holder that will keep it steady.


Check out the Mortar car mount. I bought one of these a while ago and have been happy with it.

It's very secure and rigid. The holding mechanism is as simple as just slipping the phone in. My Galaxy S5 with my case slides right in.

I've never used it as a dash cam though. I'll maybe try just to see.

I just suggested it as I didn't think that many people had hardwired cameras. I've seen a few with cables still running around the car.

It's also a fad I expect will fade off before too long.


----------



## Warduke

These look very interesting..going to have to do some research..like the look if the Mini models so far.


----------



## 182_Blue

Kerr said:


> Check out the Mortar car mount. I bought one of these a while ago and have been happy with it.
> 
> It's very secure and rigid. The holding mechanism is as simple as just slipping the phone in. My Galaxy S5 with my case slides right in.
> 
> I've never used it as a dash cam though. I'll maybe try just to see.
> 
> I just suggested it as I didn't think that many people had hardwired cameras. I've seen a few with cables still running around the car.
> 
> It's also a fad I expect will fade off before too long.


Not sure on others but i got this one as my wife's work is paying for it as they have had a couple of issues with false claims (from the public) plus other tasks.
They don't need hardwiring, just run the cigarette lighter around the roof lining and down the door frame then into the lighter, even my hard wire only took me 15 minutes altogether.

On a side note I wonder when the first car manufacturer will put a USB port near the rear view mirror :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

Warduke said:


> These look very interesting..going to have to do some research..like the look if the Mini models so far.


Mini 0806 is the one to go for, just make sure you get the second release.


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> Not sure on others but i got this one as my wife's work is paying for it as they have had a couple of issues with false claims (from the public) plus other tasks.
> 
> They don't need hardwiring, just run the cigarette lighter around the roof lining and down the door frame then into the lighter, even my hard wire only took me 15 minutes altogether.
> 
> On a side note I wonder when the first car manufacturer will put a USB port near the rear view mirror :thumb:


The best ones are obviously the guys who have hard wired them properly. However I'm sure most of us would be a little concerned about wiring it properly. That's why I suggested the phone, nearly everyone has one and often already plugged in.

For me the most effective time and need for a camera is when the car is left in a car park. That's when the majority of damage happens to most cars with bumps and scrapes that nobody owns up to. That's when the majority of cameras are turned off.

It's extremely rare to catch anything or real note on the road. Just silly little mistakes that everyone makes from time to time.

There is a raised sense of paranoia way beyond the risk. Curiosity is probably the biggest factor for many.


----------



## Kerr

On the using your phone front, I downloaded Autogaurd free version. There is also a free trial of the upgraded version.

It actually seems a slick app.

Messing about with it briefly I can run my sat nav on my phone, with my music fading in and out, with Autogaurd running in the background. It's not as if you can only use one feature or function at one go.

You've got all the various options of file sharing. So like many phone apps these days, it's very easy to share quickly.

After a short play there is other options of automatically dialing a phone number in the event of an accident.

The playback looks fine. The screen obviously has the video, your speed, but also is a map running down the side of the screen showing your position.

Here is a screenshot. I could have placed my phone higher, but you get the idea.


----------



## 182_Blue

As I said though she has a tomtom so the screen would be a mess with it hence the camera, a gimmick or gadget it maybe, but it's free so hey ho..... , its worth noting that the camera has a sensor on it that if the 0806 feels an impact it can turn on and record even when parked.

If I wanted a dash cam I could never have clutter like a phone stand as they drive me mad, just looks so messy IMO of course.


----------



## Warduke

Shaun said:


> Mini 0806 is the one to go for, just make sure you get the second release.


Thanks Shaun.. I've been looking at 0806 model seems the one to go for.. They've had a few niggly problems with this model but they seem to have addressed the problem with a firmware update.


----------



## 182_Blue

Warduke said:


> Thanks Shaun.. I've been looking at 0806 model seems the one to go for.. They've had a few niggly problems with this model but they seem to have addressed the problem with a firmware update.


Thats why i said get the second version (my first one came faulty), i bought my mini from a seller on ebay, combi uk iirc



















Even with the sun shining right onto it its still quite discrete.


----------



## Warduke

Shaun said:


> Thats why i said get the second version (my first one came faulty), i bought my mini from a seller on ebay, combi uk iirc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even with the sun shining right onto it its still quite discrete.


Been looking on this site for them https://www.joovuu.com/gb/home/245-mini-0806.html


----------



## 182_Blue

That store is taking forever to load lol, edit got it

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/The-All-N...t=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item35e54d5cc2


----------



## Warduke

Shaun said:


> That store is taking forever to load lol, edit got it
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/The-All-N...t=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item35e54d5cc2


Looks a good deal that one


----------



## phillipnoke

There is a new mini cam the 0806 out


----------



## 182_Blue

phillipnoke said:


> There is a new mini cam the 0806 out


Thats what we are talking about ? and what i have, its what i posted a picture of.


----------



## 182_Blue

Warduke said:


> Looks a good deal that one


Not the cheapest seller but if something goes wrong these people look after you :thumb:


----------



## Andyg_TSi

Do these HAVE to be mounted in front of the rear view mirror out of eye sight??

Only reason I ask is that I have a SEAT Leon Mk2 and the windscreen wipers are 'parked' vertically either side of the windscreen when not on use.
They wipe down when in use and the only bit of the windscreen that doesn't get wiped is that very spot in front of the rear view mirror.....so if I mounted a dash cam there & it was raining or the windscreen was dirty then the camera's view will be obscured.

Is it 'legal' to have the cam on the window at the bottom in one corner.....Like the tax disc?


----------



## 182_Blue

Andyg_TSi said:


> Do these HAVE to be mounted in front of the rear view mirror out of eye sight??
> 
> Only reason I ask is that I have a SEAT Leon Mk2 and the windscreen wipers are 'parked' vertically either side of the windscreen when not on use.
> They wipe down when in use and the only bit of the windscreen that doesn't get wiped is that very spot in front of the rear view mirror.....so if I mounted a dash cam there & it was raining or the windscreen was dirty then the camera's view will be obscured.
> 
> Is it 'legal' to have the cam on the window at the bottom in one corner.....Like the tax disc?


You can put it where you like, i just put it there on my wifes so as not to get in the way, theres no problem where you put them as per sat nav etc, the screens (if they have one) have to turn of by law anyway apperently.


----------



## Andyg_TSi

Shaun said:


> You can put it where you like, i just put it there on my wifes so as not to get in the way, theres no problem where you put them as per sat nav etc, the screens (if they have one) have to turn of by law anyway apperently.


Cheers Shaun.

With everyone seemingly mounting them high up in front of the rear view mirror, I thought that's where you had to put them, so there not in the way of your line of vision.
I like the idea of a dash cam & thought damn, im buggered if I can mount it there due to how the wipers clean the windscreen lol


----------



## 182_Blue

Andyg_TSi said:


> Cheers Shaun.
> 
> With everyone seemingly mounting them high up in front of the rear view mirror, I thought that's where you had to put them, so there not in the way of your line of vision.
> I like the idea of a dash cam & thought damn, im buggered if I can mount it there due to how the wipers clean the windscreen lol


I haven't tried it lowdown but i can't see why it would be a problem the 0806 mini even comes with wedges the base that compensates for slants on windscreens so that might help with placement on the edges, it might look odd from a video point of view but i think it might work OK.


----------



## chrisibiza

I ordered the Mini 0805 from Gear Best today and I'm going to hardwire it in my Leon.

Worked out at £50 posted as I used promo code GB0805 and got approx £10 off.
http://m.gearbest.com/car-dvr/pp_113549.html

I know the 0806 is the newer model but I didn't really need one which does anything other than the 0805 does.

There are alot of fakes and people selling the 0803 as the 0805 so be wary about where you buy from.


----------



## 182_Blue

I did look at them but didn't want import duty and really needed a UK invoice


----------



## chrisibiza

I'm hoping it will slip through customs with no additional charges.

Fairly low value and went for free shipping option so should have a fairly good chance.


----------



## Ric

I bought the 0805 last week from Amazon prime, next day delivery, looks like they have all gone now though.

Fitted to my S5, fit's brilliantly and very easy to hard wire in with no splicing.










Can't tell from the drivers seat.










Can't tell from the passenger seat.










When you peer around obviously you can see it, but this isnt a problem for me.










Can hardly be seen outside.

Very happy with this unit so far, i've had a few trips out and the video seems clear in all conditions including at night.

I can move the mirror enough to view the screen and access the buttons if required, the view is slightly off centre as its on the opposite side to what it's intended, but the FOV is so wide, it doesent matter.

Fingers crossed i wont ever need to use it in anger.


----------



## WP-UK

Just had my 0801 arrive - got 5m of mini USB cable as was going to wire to the central USB slot but upon testing that doesn't seem to power off with ignition - got some working out to do!


----------



## w138pbo

are any insurance company's offering discount if dash cams are fitted?


----------



## ColinEhm1

Going to get the mini 0805 or 0806 what's the difference between the two ? 

Also does anyone have a back faceing camera to ?


----------



## John74

Is the 0806 mini easy to wire into the car ? Electrics is something I tend not to mess around with in a car.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Thoughts on this one -

http://www.ebuyer.com/703076-praktica-cdv2-0-hd-journey-recorder-with-gps-and-g-sensor-cdv2-0


----------



## camerashy

John74 said:


> Is the 0806 mini easy to wire into the car ? Electrics is something I tend not to mess around with in a car.


Also interested please my car is an Audi A4


----------



## M4D YN

Bristle Hound said:


> Thoughts on this one -
> 
> http://www.ebuyer.com/703076-praktica-cdv2-0-hd-journey-recorder-with-gps-and-g-sensor-cdv2-0


I'd love to know also as that's cheap


----------



## Lowiepete

I've just received my Mini0806 from China and I'm well impressed with it. 
No extra cost upon delivery, so it was good value coming with the CPL
filter. However, I'm at a loss on how that filter attaches because there
isn't any apparent magnetism twixt camera and filter. Anyone else had
this problem and how did you solve it?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## 182_Blue

Mine had a magnet so i didn't have your issue, I'm not sure if the magnet is on the filter or the camera ?


----------



## 182_Blue

Just checked, the area around the lens on the camera should be magnetic, have you tried it with a bit of metal ?, is the lens metal.


----------



## Lowiepete

Thanks Shaun. Yeah, the area around the lens is magnetic, but it is not a
very strong magnetic field at all! Normally, I'd expect to have pull stuff away,
but this filter drops off with little or no coaxing. There's barely any attraction
at all and I'm I'm fearful of it dropping off and rolling into places where I can no 
longer reach it.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## 182_Blue

I did fear ours falling off then my wife moved it so I have put a little blue tak on it, I'm sure there must be something better out there though.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Just ordered one of these this morning, looks to be well-featured and being HP I'm hoping build quality is good.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131438909731?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

A few years back I tried a 'cheapy' off eBay and had to send it back for a refund because the results were so poor.

Time will tell......


----------



## Lowiepete

Shaun said:


> I did fear ours falling off then my wife moved it so I have put a little blue tak on it, I'm sure there must be something better out there though.


I've bought some 2mm x 1mm rare earth magnets to help re-inforce the bond.
They'll be fun for me to attach...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## camerashy

Lowiepete said:


> I've bought some 2mm x 1mm rare earth magnets to help re-inforce the bond.
> They'll be fun for me to attach...
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


Steve would you mind providing a link as to where you bought the camera from please and what plans do you have for wiring it up
I take it there was no duty from HMRC
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Lowiepete

camerashy said:


> Steve would you mind providing a link as to where you bought the camera from please and what plans do you have for wiring it up


Dave, do an eBay search for... 
"Mini 0806 Ambarella A7 1296P Car Dash Camera DVR With GPS logger"
Seller was bruce_lee_dt

The price has come down a quid since I purchased.

Like most of these sellers, you need to put your foot down if something isn't
right, else you get a load of platitudes. e.g. His first response was: did I try
both sides of the CPL filter? After a bit of this bluster, he's now sending me 
another CPL filter, but it took 4 message exchanges before I got any joy.

The camera is an impressive bit of kit. I've temporarily wired it in to my cig
lighter and the motion detector turns the cam on if someone on the pavement
walks past, but doesn't flicker into life if cars drive past. I park at 90% to the 
road, so it means that I'm not going to have hours and hours of video of 
vehicles passing across whilst it's parked.

I don't even have remove the camera to retrieve the video. With it still
plugged in, I can attach the micro-USB directly to the camera in standby
mode and download it to my laptop.

I'll be getting it wired to a constant power supply when the car goes in for its
cam belt and major service. I cannot believe it's now 6 years old :doublesho

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Lowiepete

Hello Folks,

Well, my magnets arrived today. T'was a bit of a fiddly job getting them onto
the inner ring of the filter. Went to offer the filter to the camera and it was
rejected, big-time! Seems like the magnetism on the camera has the wrong
polarity!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## chriswuk

I've been recommended not to get a mini 0806 due to the amount of issues people experience with them (dashtalkfoum).

Anyone with one comment after owning for a few weeks ? Upgrading my 2 year old Chinese copy one for something decent.


----------



## 182_Blue

chriswuk said:


> I've been recommended not to get a mini 0806 due to the amount of issues people experience with them (dashtalkfoum).
> 
> Anyone with one comment after owning for a few weeks ? Upgrading my 2 year old Chinese copy one for something decent.


Our first one had an issue and was returned after the first day, the replacement has been in the car since and has been faultless.


----------



## bidderman1969

http://www.blackvue.co.uk/index.php...ackage-price-214.99.-a-saving-of-24.99-detail


----------



## chrisibiza

Having read the reviews on the 0806 I went for the 0805.

Got it from Gear Best and no issues or bugs so far with it.

There are alot of ebay sellers selling the 0803 as the 0805 so be wary

http://m.gearbest.com/car-dvr/pp_113549.html


----------



## Starbuck88

Hi,

Came out of a local supermarket and saw someone hovering around the car and recently my sisters car got bumped in a supermarket.

We've had a couple of nails put under tyres where my other half works, (happened to multiple cars not just ours).

I want a Dash Cam specifically for when the car is parked up to see if there is any funny business going on....

Recommendations? Don't want to break the bank but if needs must.

Cheers


----------



## bidderman1969

The Blackvue has a box that can make it film at all times


----------



## millns84

Just got a new cam myself, £45 from ebay.

My other two cams were also from ebay, the first was ok, second better but a bit cheaply made but this one looks and feels miles ahead of both. Picture quality is also vastly improved, loads of features including a button to take still pictures, adjust shock sensor etc.

Couple of pictures:-


----------



## Rob_Quads

chrisibiza said:


> Having read the reviews on the 0806 I went for the 0805.
> 
> Got it from Gear Best and no issues or bugs so far with it.


Did you have import tax to pay from Gear Best?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

millns84 said:


> Just got a new cam myself, £45 from ebay.
> 
> My other two cams were also from ebay, the first was ok, second better but a bit cheaply made but this one looks and feels miles ahead of both. Picture quality is also vastly improved, loads of features including a button to take still pictures, adjust shock sensor etc.


That's nice, I like it.

Does it have a SD Card option?

Could you be a gent and post the link to it, I would be interested in purchasing one too.


----------



## chrisibiza

Rob_Quads said:


> Did you have import tax to pay from Gear Best?


Nope, you SHOULD be fine up to £135.

I've always avoided it on anything I've ordered from China.

I chose the free delivery option, from working in a mail order business I've learned the quicker the shipping method the more chance you have if being charged customs and admin fees etc.


----------



## Bero

chrisibiza said:


> Nope, you SHOULD be fine up to £135.
> 
> I've always avoided it on anything I've ordered from China.
> 
> I chose the free delivery option, from working in a mail order business I've learned the quicker the shipping method the more chance you have if being charged customs and admin fees etc.


That's only if you hand carry it - iirc the limit for postage is around £18.

Most companies in China selling goods ship it as a gift, or commercial sample, or mark the value way down so you don't get taxed.


----------



## Rob_Quads

Yup its around £18 and rises to around £30 odd if marked as a gift.

As you say many people mark the value down but the downside of that is it will only ever be insured for the marked value.

Does seem to be pot luck whether you get caught although I am sure the major traders must get caught more often due to the volume of similar mail they will be sending


----------



## Bero

Rob_Quads said:


> Yup its around £18 and rises to around £30 odd if marked as a gift.
> 
> As you say many people mark the value down but the *downside of that is it will only ever be insured for the marked value*.
> 
> Does seem to be pot luck whether you get caught although I am sure the major traders must get caught more often due to the volume of similar mail they will be sending


That's the suppliers problem, not yours. The contract is between the seller and the shipping company. I'm sure it's also illegal / tax evasion but again the suppliers problem....unless you are in collusion with them. :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

Just ordered one of these.



I`ve seen a youtube clip and it seems very good quality. my old ebay cheapo will go to the father in law.


----------



## XtrailAndy

I run a dual Mobius set up ( front and rear ) they are great cameras and are perfect for dash cam use.

The cameras are very small and discreet and the 1080p footage is excellent, plus you can buy different lenses and lens extension leads.


----------



## Alex_225

I initially bought a cheap (£20) dashcam off eBay which I found to be pretty naff.

Bought a NextBase 302G from Halfords on Saturday but I must say it's really not much to speak of and I will be returning it at the weekend for a different brand. This is actually the second one, as the first started coming up with a card error. I'm just not overly impressed with the quality of the camera, especially for £90!! Picture seems inconsistent (distinctly blue on a dull day for example) and feels flimsy.

Although more expensive, I'm more inclined to go for a Mio or Garmin dashcam as I'd like to buy in Halfords or at least somewhere I can return it should it not be that good.


----------



## Nozza

I've had a BlackVue Wi-Fi DR500GW-HD for almost 15 months now, and now it's out of warranty the internal batteries have packed up, rendering it useless as it says we are in 1970. Have been told by the seller to get in touch with Korea to send it off for repair at my cost, they replied that it gets repaired at the sellers premises, totally confusing information. Am awaiting an email from Blackvue UK but not holding my breath, annoyed that a £230 camera has packed up just outside of the warranty period.

So will need recommendations for a replacement please!


----------



## bidderman1969

Nozza said:


> I've had a BlackVue Wi-Fi DR500GW-HD for almost 15 months now, and now it's out of warranty the internal batteries have packed up, rendering it useless as it says we are in 1970. Have been told by the seller to get in touch with Korea to send it off for repair at my cost, they replied that it gets repaired at the sellers premises, totally confusing information. Am awaiting an email from Blackvue UK but not holding my breath, annoyed that a £230 camera has packed up just outside of the warranty period.
> 
> So will need recommendations for a replacement please!


That's not encouraging as I have a blackvue too


----------



## millns84

VW Golf-Fan said:


> That's nice, I like it.
> 
> Does it have a SD Card option?
> 
> Could you be a gent and post the link to it, I would be interested in purchasing one too.


Sorry mate, didn't see your post until now.

Link here:-
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/161421078025?nav=SEARCH

Edit:- Yes, it takes micro SD cards. Got a 16 gig one myself and it records in a loop deleting the oldest files although it hasn't reached anywhere near its full memory capacity yet.


----------



## ianrobbo1

I have a transend 200 pro, I take it with me to work and use it in the truck, even at night it gives a fantastic picture and I do mean fantastic, I cant say enough good about it, it's SO good, it has the ability to download to my thick phone, (me really, but I blame the phone)  and I also have a Roadhawk dc-2, I have hard wired to my car, no screen to see, but it comes with GPS and speed on screen, so I will end up having to eat the SD card if ever stopped!!  that also gives a really good clear picture and was on offer, but out of the two the Transend is by far the one I would recommend, it is also "Which Car's favourite dash cam at the moment!! :thumb: has a small footprint top wired and has a small sucker as an option,the sucker is a lot smaller than most so is still pretty discreet, :thumb:


----------



## Nozza

bidderman1969 said:


> That's not encouraging as I have a blackvue too


Hopefully yours will be OK, I'm just frustrated at the lack of decent communication from Blackvue/Pittasoft, their Korean department has told me to take it to a dealer in France, even though I told them my nationality! I'm just going round in circles at the moment, it just shows what little faith they have in their products if their customer service is anything to go by.


----------



## M4D YN

millns84 said:


> Sorry mate, didn't see your post until now.
> 
> Link here:-
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/161421078025?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Edit:- Yes, it takes micro SD cards. Got a 16 gig one myself and it records in a loop deleting the oldest files although it hasn't reached anywhere near its full memory capacity yet.


Hi,have you used it for long?? any feedback please??


----------



## millns84

M4D YN said:


> Hi,have you used it for long?? any feedback please??


Well I've only had it around a week, so far so good though. Build quality is lightyears ahead of other cheap cameras I've used, as is picture quality. Functionality is also a lot better, very easy to get around menus and adjust the set up etc.

Complete bargain at £45 IMO :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN

millns84 said:


> Well I've only had it around a week, so far so good though. Build quality is lightyears ahead of other cheap cameras I've used, as is picture quality. Functionality is also a lot better, very easy to get around menus and adjust the set up etc.
> 
> Complete bargain at £45 IMO :thumb:


Mate thats great thank,could you keep me posted please??


----------



## millns84

M4D YN said:


> Mate thats great thank,could you keep me posted please??


Sure, if I get time later in the week I'll post up a video so you can see for yourself.


----------



## CLS500Benz

Just ordered a Transcend DrivePro 220 to replace the front one year old DrivePro 200... for now i'll probably leave the rear DP200 to see how the DP220 fairs. 

The DP 200 is a very good dash camera (one of the best IMO) but the problem with forgetting the time and date can become a tad tiresome.


----------



## millns84

Well I had a bit of an issue with Photobucket so Youtubed it instead.

Here's the clip anyway:-


----------



## Andy from Sandy

> Bought a NextBase 302G from Halfords on Saturday but I must say it's really not much to speak of


That's a shame because Which gave the 402g a good write up.

Are folk going for the £40 options because they produce results as good as the £140 options?

Is this a case of you don't get what you pay for by buying expensive?


----------



## Alex_225

The 402 may be better I couldn't say but the 302 wasn't impressive for its price.

Quality wise it didn't feel dissimilar to the £20 eBay dash cam I bought previously. Hollow feeling with a similarly underwhelming software interface. In fact they both felt almost the same except the 302 had GPS. 

I wouldn't have minded it feeling average if it had worked brilliantly well but as I say the first one gave a card error and the second has such inconsistent video quality I'm not happy with it for that price. 

Just got the impression it was a Cheap Chinese camera in a nice box!


----------



## Alex_225

Update on the dashcam from me. I returned the Nextbase 302 and the only models in Halfords was the 402, so I price matched again with Tesco and knocked £20 off (£130 all in).

Quality of the 402 is far more what I would expect. Camera actually feels quality, buttons all seem better and overall a much better feeling of quality!

Have yet to test it in the car but does full HD recording so should be good.


----------



## Nozza

Nozza said:


> Hopefully yours will be OK, I'm just frustrated at the lack of decent communication from Blackvue/Pittasoft, their Korean department has told me to take it to a dealer in France, even though I told them my nationality! I'm just going round in circles at the moment, it just shows what little faith they have in their products if their customer service is anything to go by.


Have been offered a repair by Blackvue UK, so will send it off and wait and see what happens. Will keep this thread updated.


----------



## CLS500Benz

New Transcend DrivePro 220 dash cam has been fitted, All the previous fixings from the DrivePro 200 where the same so it was basically plug and play. I have made it a bit more stealthy, The chrome and white text was sticking out like a sore thumb!










How it looked before...


----------



## Alex_225

Another little update on the Nextbase 402G, gave it a better test and mounted in a better place.

Basically it's up in the top left of my windscreen, which keeps it out of the drivers view nicely, plus ran the power lead up the inside of the A-pillar by tucking into the rubber door seal so nice and tidy.

One thing the 402 does is full HD which means you have no problem pausing the video to read number plates, something I don't think would be as clear as the 302 model. Anyway little example screenshot -










As you can see, you provide the reg number and it records speed, location and audio is optional.


----------



## IamDave

Another thumbs up for the transcend DrivePro 200. Only got this last month but it's serving me well at the minute. Only downside is downloading over WiFi seems to take an age and the videos don't play sound in the app but not a huge issue.


----------



## ffrs1444

Dose the Transend cams and the 803,804,805 cams lose the time and date and settings after being left for a few days need a new camera for my car but sits on barracks mon - fri


----------



## PugIain

I've just taken mine out to put in my 508.
I'd forgotten what a decent job I'd done, took ages to remove..


----------



## ianrobbo1

ffrs1444 said:


> Dose the Transend cams and the 803,804,805 cams lose the time and date and settings after being left for a few days need a new camera for my car but sits on barracks mon - fri


I can say the transend Pro 200 does lose the date and time, I cant comment on the others, I have the 200 as a work video and move it from cab to cab, with it's very small sucker it is easy to cart about and stick near anywhere, the Roadhawk I have fitted in my car permanently and keeps all the data, I just have to remember to swallow the SD card if I'm ever pulled as it records speed, and everything else such as "G" going around corners and location!!


----------



## bradleymarky

New purchase.





The Autoglym guy parks outside my house all the time and goes to the Chicken shop...


----------



## ianrobbo1

bradleymarky said:


> New purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Autoglym guy parks outside my house all the time and goes to the Chicken shop...


One has "commented"!! 

:thumb:


----------



## Nozza

Nozza said:


> Have been offered a repair by Blackvue UK, so will send it off and wait and see what happens. Will keep this thread updated.


Update: still in for repair


----------



## ardandy

I'm def going to go back to a blackvue. They seem to be much better when parked as they don't rely on a battery in the unit itself.


----------



## Corfate

My 0805 packed in recently, replaced it with a Transcend 100 i think it is. Seems alright


----------



## M4D YN

well am no closer to buying one with it being such a minefield and the GF needs one after a guy running out a shop right onto a busy main road and nearly killed instantly i reckon :wall:


----------



## ardandy

Blackvue is the daddy but not cheap.


----------



## M4D YN

ardandy said:


> Blackvue is the daddy but not cheap.


No got your kind of cash Andy :wave:


----------



## ardandy

Neither have I, having to save up.

Way I look at it is it could save your ins excess by sorting out 1 claim, paying for itself.

Either that or get someone faceplanting on a zebra crossing and getting £250 from You've Been Framed!


----------



## M4D YN

ardandy said:


> Neither have I, having to save up.
> 
> Way I look at it is it could save your ins excess by sorting out 1 claim, paying for itself.
> 
> Either that or get someone faceplanting on a zebra crossing and getting £250 from You've Been Framed!


No i know what you mean,i recently bought a new cycle bike,new gear/go pro and car stuff,new kranzle and now the cars broke and bought other stuff so left myself skinto :wall: but no i need one


----------



## bradleymarky

bradleymarky said:


> New purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Autoglym guy parks outside my house all the time and goes to the Chicken shop...


Meant to say, its an Eprance G1W. Cost £45 form Amazon and came with a 32GB card.


----------



## Naddy37

M4D YN said:


> well am no closer to buying one with it being such a minefield and the GF needs one after a guy running out a shop right onto a busy main road and nearly killed instantly i reckon :wall:


Looking to get one too. But, only for my own personal car.


----------



## camerashy

I know nothing about dash cams but the E-Prance A434 has taken my eye over the E- Prance G1W anyone have any knowledge of these 2 please and able to give me some guidance.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## ianrobbo1

I don't know about any of you lot, but since getting the cameras, I've stopped seeing things that would have made perfect "You've Been Framed" material,  I know it's probably just a coincidence, but come on!! at least one trip or fall once in a while!!  only nothing!!


----------



## matt_r

Well I finally got my 0806 with a hard wire kit but has anyone got any idea how to wired it up?


----------



## ardandy

I'd suggest you get someone to do it if you're asking that.


----------



## matt_r

Ok cool, just thought there might be a guide or a how to?


----------



## clarkey1269

matt_r said:


> Ok cool, just thought there might be a guide or a how to?


i used one of these for my 0803 dash cam in my Citroen ZX:










http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-ADD-A-C...720?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item33a19244b8

+ end of the hardwire kit crimps in the above and i crimped a ring terminal onto the - side of the hardwire kit which bolted to a earth point (which was kindly located near the fuse box on my car)

used a multimeter to find 12v switched live in the fuse box, pull the fuse out and put it in the bottom slot of the piggyback holder, stick the other fuse in the top slot for the camera (cant remember off top of my head what amp)

ps i am no electrically pro so dont blame me if your car burns to a crisp :lol:


----------



## matt_r

That's great thank you, will give it a go.. but ill probably be back asking more questions shortly..


----------



## bradleymarky

A mate of mine is wanting to buy a blackvue but wants to see it first, is there anywhere you can view these items without buying on-line..


----------



## Naddy37

TonyH38 said:


> I have the blackvue 650 good piece of kit but expensive.


Just been given one of these, with the rear camera from the boss. Trialling it out for the chauffeur fleet.


----------



## ianrobbo1

Bought a piggyback connector without checking the fusebox, seems my 05 Fiesta has micro fuses,  I had ordered the standard, so reordered micro piggy back version, guess what, the piggy back has the centre filled in unlike the one in the post above, so wont fit in the fuse box!!:wall::wall: so cut the bit out that was stopping the piggyback going in, I now find out everything in the fuse box is live!! :doublesho 

Next stop, auto electrician!!  what I should have done first!!


----------



## ffrs1444

ianrobbo1 said:


> Bought a piggyback connector without checking the fusebox, seems my 05 Fiesta has micro fuses,  I had ordered the standard, so reordered micro piggy back version, guess what, the piggy back has the centre filled in unlike the one in the post above, so wont fit in the fuse box!!:wall::wall: so cut the bit out that was stopping the piggyback going in, I now find out everything in the fuse box is live!! :doublesho
> 
> Next stop, auto electrician!!  what I should have done first!!


Maybe disconnecting the battery would help , are you not able to use the electrics from the cig lighter if it's ignition live

I use this it taps to the back of my cigarette/AUX socket and hidden
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261945165983&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## PugIain

I used a piggy back micro fuse jobbie in my 407, ran it from the electric seat fuse. Worked spot on.


----------



## ianrobbo1

ffrs1444 My cig lighter is live as well, hence my trying the fused route, I did disconnect the battery, and found the live as soon as I reconnected it, so rather than take the battery off every time I tried a different fuse, I just left it connected,


----------



## DLGWRX02

Alex_225 said:


> Another little update on the Nextbase 402G, gave it a better test and mounted in a better place.
> 
> Basically it's up in the top left of my windscreen, which keeps it out of the drivers view nicely, plus ran the power lead up the inside of the A-pillar by tucking into the rubber door seal so nice and tidy.
> 
> One thing the 402 does is full HD which means you have no problem pausing the video to read number plates, something I don't think would be as clear as the 302 model. Anyway little example screenshot -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, you provide the reg number and it records speed, location and audio is optional.


On offer in halfords at the minute
http://www.halfords.com/technology/...dash-cams/nextbase-incarcam-402g-professional

I've just got myself one ordered.


----------



## DLGWRX02

Reserved mine yesterday, (nextvbase 402g) collected it today and as a surprise I didn't realise it also came with the started pack, £14.99 normally which is basically a case and an 8gb micro sd card.

As I need to swap it from car to car I'm not routing the cable but so far looking very simple to install, not to intrusive and simple to use.


----------



## Naddy37

I now have a BlackVue 650, forward and rear facing set-up in the E300. Only got the front camera fitted at the moment. Very impressed with the Full HD quality, even has Wi-Fi.

Quality on Youtube is bit pantz though.


----------



## Shiny

For those who are interested in the Mini0805, I had an email from Gearbest the other day and they are £46 posted http://m.gearbest.com/car-dvr/pp_113549.html


----------



## DLGWRX02

first days road test and 1 idiot caught already. I already clocked him swerving around other drivers so i turned the camera around just before he reached me and viola, as expected!!

Excuse the watermark from the editing software, if anoyone knows of any other better software to edit movies with Im all ears.lol


----------



## m1pui

DLGWRX02 said:


> first days road test and 1 idiot caught already. I already clocked him swerving around other drivers so i turned the camera around just before he reached me and viola, as expected!!
> 
> Excuse the watermark from the editing software, if anoyone knows of any other better software to edit movies with Im all ears.lol


What's the prob? Just warming his tyres up :lol:


----------



## DLGWRX02

m1pui said:


> What's the prob? Just warming his tyres up :lol:


for 8 miles


----------



## m1pui

DLGWRX02 said:


> for 8 miles


If you're pootling along at 33mph, his Pirelli P-Zero-Rosso-Super Sport-84's will never hold temp straightllining.


----------



## Nozza

Nozza said:


> Update: still in for repair


And the Blackvue is still in for repair, getting the hump now, so have purchased a Transcend Drivepro 200 to replace it, will set it up and take footage in the next few days.


----------



## DLGWRX02

m1pui said:


> If you're pootling along at 33mph, his Pirelli P-Zero-Rosso-Super Sport-84's will never hold temp straightllining.


:lol::lol:


----------



## Paul04

Been looking for a dashcam and wondering how hard is to wire up the dash cam. If I buy it from halfords they charge £30


----------



## m1pui

Paul04 said:


> Been looking for a dashcam and wondering how hard is to wire up the dash cam. If I buy it from halfords they charge £30


There's plenty of instructions online which will have picture guides how to do it. Just depends how confident you are pulling bits of trim back and fiddling with the wiring of your vehicle.

Have a look for auto-electricians local to you, online or yellow pages. Throw them a bit of business rather than swelling Halfords coffers with that kinda work


----------



## IamDave

Paul04 said:


> Been looking for a dashcam and wondering how hard is to wire up the dash cam. If I buy it from halfords they charge £30


If you get one that plugs into the cigarette lighter you're laughing. Mine does and a plenty long enough cable to just feed it into the trim gaps very minimal pulling and stuff! Took 10 minutes!


----------



## Neilvx

Nozza said:


> And the Blackvue is still in for repair, getting the hump now, so have purchased a Transcend Drivepro 200 to replace it, will set it up and take footage in the next few days.


I have had a Chinese DR32 for years which is just starting to play up due a faulty battery inside. Still works but takes ages to boot and forgetting date :-(.

I have also gone Transcend Drivepro 200 to replace that.

Got the DR32 as Techmoan on YouTube rated it and done the same with this Drivepro 200


----------



## Bodarville

Nozza said:


> And the Blackvue is still in for repair, getting the hump now, so have purchased a Transcend Drivepro 200 to replace it, will set it up and take footage in the next few days.


I've Drivepro 200's front and rear, really happy with the picture quality and the sound on them.


----------



## ianrobbo1

Yep have to agree, the drive pro 200 I have has been 100% reliable, good pictures, and it gets moved between 2 vehicles a night and nothings broken or fell off, my Road Angel has been pretty good as well!! but I really rate the Drive Pro, :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson

surely theres ones which dont need to be connected the the cig socket? its a lease car so i dont want to be pulling trim off or hard wiring it?


----------



## ardandy

alan hanson said:


> surely theres ones which dont need to be connected the the cig socket? its a lease car so i dont want to be pulling trim off or hard wiring it?


How else would you power it?

You can plug it into the 12v socket as you would a satnav but it would get annoying. It cost me £40 to get fit by a pro. Car will be fine.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

ardandy said:


> How else would you power it?


One of those 'piggy back' fuse connectors, available on eBay.


----------



## Tembaco

I received yesterday my Blackvue DR650GW 2-CH. Can't wait to built it in saterday.


----------



## alan hanson

ardandy said:


> How else would you power it?
> 
> You can plug it into the 12v socket as you would a satnav but it would get annoying. It cost me £40 to get fit by a pro. Car will be fine.


Could you not plug it in to a mains power source over night so it charges then put it back in the car? sorry i thought it would be as simple as that but i no nowt about dash cams


----------



## ardandy

They don't have batteries in them (not proper ones anyway).

That'd be a pia tbh! Get it fit and it might save you a fortune with proof of fault! Especially with a lease car.


----------



## alan hanson

not sure why it would be a pia, i'll contact the lease company and see what they say


----------



## ardandy

alan hanson said:


> not sure why it would be a pia, i'll contact the lease company and see what they say


How many times would you forget to charge it or forget to take it with you or forgot the charge lead and you can guarantee one of those times you didn't have it you'd have an accident.

If you want a battery solution stick your phone on a window mount and face it the other way and start video recording. Phone will last about 45 mins of course.


----------



## John74

I really must get round to buying a dash cam with some of the driving I see around here.


----------



## 330CDT

Just bumping this as I fancy a dashcam for xmas with the things I see on the road I'm sure a couple would have gone viral!

Are the 0803/ 0805 / 0806 still regarded as the best?

Or the transgend 200 seems to get good write ups.

I also want one that looks discreet (Like the look of the 08 series quite small)

And I guess I can just plumb the cig charger round to my rear cig lighter outputs in my car. Does this just stay plugged in or do you unplug it when you get out your car?

Also, how do you get the clips off from it? Use the SD card and plug straight into PC? What's the format of the files like?

Cheers chaps!!


----------



## alan hanson

ardandy said:


> How many times would you forget to charge it or forget to take it with you or forgot the charge lead and you can guarantee one of those times you didn't have it you'd have an accident.
> 
> If you want a battery solution stick your phone on a window mount and face it the other way and start video recording. Phone will last about 45 mins of course.


pretty confident i'd remember it but yes theres always that risk i guess.

phone on a window mount is not an option one reason i got the sat nav with the GTD so i didnt have to have anything on my dash plus battery would be gone on a long trip leaving me without a phone

seems as though hard wire is only option so ill make the necessary enquiries to see if they allow


----------



## ianrobbo1

John74 said:


> I really must get round to buying a dash cam with some of the driving I see around here.


As soon as I bought my dash cams and started using them, everyone seems to drive like miss Daisy, gone are the morons that would earn me a fortune on you tube, now down to the selfish middle lane hogs that "most" seem to think doesn't matter that they are being selfish,  so although I still use them the prospect of making money from them is gone, "I hope," and my drive is a little easier with less stressful incidents, so a big plus as far as I'm concerned!! :thumb:


----------



## John74

I would be quite happy for nothing to happen that would be worth sharing .


----------



## Caledoniandream

alan hanson said:


> pretty confident i'd remember it but yes theres always that risk i guess.
> 
> phone on a window mount is not an option one reason i got the sat nav with the GTD so i didnt have to have anything on my dash plus battery would be gone on a long trip leaving me without a phone
> 
> seems as though hard wire is only option so ill make the necessary enquiries to see if they allow


Having a lease car, I did buy a multi sockett for the cigarette lighter, plugged it in and hid it behind the dashboard. 
3 sockett one, with a long enough wire, hid de wire behind the roof lining, and the trim on the A pillar and tucked it all behind the glove box.
Camara is hidden behind the mirror, no wiring to be seen, still can plug my sat nav, phone and camara in.
No damage to the interior or wiring, and it all can be removed in 10 minutes.
My other car is proper hard wired in, but for my lease car this is the best solution.
I have in both cars the Trancend 200, with no complains.
I actually have to make myself to check them once a week, to make sure everything works as intended, as they are no bother at all.
And I haven't had a reason to download anything.
It's more like a first aid box, you don't think about them until you need them.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Caledoniandream said:


> .....It's more like a first aid box, you don't think about them until you need them.


Or a fire extinguisher.


----------



## 182_Blue

ardandy said:


> How many times would you forget to charge it or forget to take it with you or forgot the charge lead and you can guarantee one of those times you didn't have it you'd have an accident.
> 
> If you want a battery solution stick your phone on a window mount and face it the other way and start video recording. Phone will last about 45 mins of course.


Who's going to be the first car manufacturer to fit a USB connection at the top of the screen/ roof :thumb:


----------



## J306TD

182_Blue said:


> Who's going to be the first car manufacturer to fit a USB connection at the top of the screen/ roof :thumb:


My money is on Ford or JLR. They are usually the first with new technology like this or they might even develop their own built in one


----------



## 330CDT

So what current dash cams are worth buying people!


----------



## Vossman

330CDT said:


> So what current dash cams are worth buying people!


Checkout Techmoan on YouTube, he reviews lots of cams.


----------



## andspenka

Just a word of warning for the guys talking of hard wiring a dashcam, although they plug in to a 12v cigar lighter socket they could in fact work on 5 volts, like most USB stuff. The cigar lighter plug will usually drop the voltage down.

A few years ago, on a different forum, there was a big thread for a Garmin SatNav that a lot of guys were hard wiring and they cut the cigar lighter end off which sent 12 volts in to the unit instead of 5 and ended up frying the board in the Garmin.


----------



## Nozza

Nozza said:


> And the Blackvue is still in for repair, getting the hump now, so have purchased a Transcend Drivepro 200 to replace it, will set it up and take footage in the next few days.


Got it back at the start of October, got a feeling I've got a reconditioned unit instead of my original camera. Using the Transcend unit all the time now though, quality isn't as good but works nonetheless.


----------



## chrisyeti

chrisibiza said:


> I'm hoping it will slip through customs with no additional charges.
> 
> Fairly low value and went for free shipping option so should have a fairly good chance.


 Just had an 0806 delivered from Gear Best they have an option now to choose the warehouse you get it from choose the European one!
It must be in London as i ordered it over the weekend and it arrived 2 days later no customs or import duty.

Thanks for the heads up about gear best saved me quite a few pennies :wave:


----------



## 330CDT

chrisyeti said:


> Just had an 0806 delivered from Gear Best they have an option now to choose the warehouse you get it from choose the European one!
> It must be in London as i ordered it over the weekend and it arrived 2 days later no customs or import duty.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up about gear best saved me quite a few pennies :wave:


How much did it cost you mate? Any footage yet haha? I really fancy one!


----------



## chrisyeti

330CDT said:


> How much did it cost you mate? Any footage yet haha? I really fancy one!


Im away at the moment so will fit it when i get back,i got it on a black friday deal so was under £50 delivered. I think £72 ish when not on a deal.Have a look on the site the 0805 can be had for under £50 delivered.
This guy has done a good review of the exact same cam.


----------



## Natalie

OH got me a MiVue 518 for Crimbo, having it fitted professionally on Saturday so it's hardwired.


----------



## hobbs182

Natalie said:


> OH got me a MiVue 518 for Crimbo, having it fitted professionally on Saturday so it's hardwired.


Same here  
Went out and got the smart box for it too so just need to hardwire mine in, nice camera, looks a bit big in my window but meh I'll get used go it, so far I'm impressed with it


----------



## [email protected]

I bought a Nextbase 202 lite from halfords but it doesnt seem to charge, dont know wether to take it back or keep it wired in all the time


----------



## Tembaco

My Blackvue DR650 GW 2-CH

Piece of highway in Germany
Rearcam:





Frontcam at night:


----------

